
To Fight Climate Change, We Need More Powerful Supercomputers - ajay-d
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/12/opinion/climate-change-supercomputers.html
======
jensgk
The proposed Future Circular Collider at Cern is estimated to cost more than
10 billion USD. Should we use that money for a climate supercomputer instead?
Or maybe invest a comparable amount?

